# Leaving tip of tongue out - weird or red flag?



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

My cat does this weird thing (one of many weird things) where, after licking herself, or me, occasionally she leaves the tip of her tongue sticking slightly out of her mouth. When I see this, I generally ask her what's she doing (she doesn't tell me), touch her mouth, and she laps a few more times and pulls it in.

Has anyone ever seen this in their cats? 

My mom had a cat that, when it got old, it would do this, and we attributed it to her age. But my girl is only 7.

She's had some other neurological and physical issues since she was a baby (the bone structure in her legs, shoulders, and neck is not quite right; and she lacks some reflexes) and I'm wondering if there might be something wrong, or if it is just another weird thing she does.

Thoughts?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

naaah my cats do it all the time, it makes me laugh, i got some great pictures from it. Im not sure why they do it tho, weather it be lazyness or they forget its there! Sometimes if you just leave them, but watch the tounge slowly comes out more.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Normal and cute


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

oh good. 

It is a funny, cute thing - but it was worrying me...just a little bit. I'm glad to hear other kitties are doing it too.


----------

